# First Milling machine



## WDG (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a "First" knee milling machine which is like the BP machines.  I put a y axis drive on it but had to make some changes to get it to work right as the handle hit the drive when it turned and I didn't want to leave it off as I would always have to go to the other end of the table to turn it manually.  Is anyone familiar with this machine? I would like to put a cross feed on it but can't tell by any descriptions if it will work or if  I will have to do a lot of changing to get it to work.  I think it has a 5/8" thread on the rod.  Shars has told me I can return it if it doesn't work but that means $25 or $30 shipping each way.  I will post a picture for you to see what I'm talking about.  Hope it works.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2015)

First, just a bit of terminology. The machine shown has a power feed on the X axis.

If you are wanting to do the Y, front to back, the stock lead screw would be too short. An extension would need to be fabricated. I'd have to see all the parts and sketch of diameters involved to see if this is much of a job.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 20, 2015)

This article I just wrote on installing a Shars on my Z axis knee might help

www.rvbprecision.com


----------



## WDG (Feb 21, 2015)

I stand corrected, the power feed is on the X axis.  I would like to put one on the Y axis.  I will be getting some up close pictures today and I will also try to get some measurements.  It's difficult to see and I will get a close up of the PF on it already, I had to make a brass bushing to make it work with the handle.


----------



## WDG (Feb 21, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> First, just a bit of terminology. The machine shown has a power feed on the X axis.
> 
> If you are wanting to do the Y, front to back, the stock lead screw would be too short. An extension would need to be fabricated. I'd have to see all the parts and sketch of diameters involved to see if this is much of a job.


I have some pictures of the cross feed.  Since this is foreign made I expect the dimensions to be in mm.  I measured as best I could and the screws at the bottom appear to be 102mm on center and 78 mm on center vertical.  It does have a 5/8" shaft with a 1/2" nut.  I think you're right in that an extension will have to be made.  I'm not sure it's worth it but it makes a smoother cut to me than hand fed.


----------

